# Atlantic Broadband To Roll With TiVos Roamio DVR



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I have been wondering if the Roamio would be popular with the MSO's

http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/atlantic-broadband-roll-tivos-roamio-dvr/146081


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

$10/month to lease the Plus seems reasonable, but then an additional $10/month for each Mini seems overpriced in comparison.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

moyekj said:


> $10/month to lease the Plus seems reasonable, but then an additional $10/month for each Mini seems overpriced in comparison.


Sounded odd to me that a mini is the same price, what if I wanted multiple Roamio's, could I do that?

I also wonder if they could purchase a retail Mini to work on the same network and save money...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> $10/month to lease the Plus seems reasonable, but then an additional $10/month for each Mini seems overpriced in comparison.


To the MSO it is just an outlet. They don't really rent boxes based on their actual worth anyways. In the stand alone world, it doesn't make any sense however.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bradleys said:


> Sounded odd to me that a mini is the same price, what if I wanted multiple Roamio's, could I do that?


 Exactly. Seems like a no brainer to go all Roamios if monthly cost is the same. I'm sure it would come loaded with "additional outlet fees", "guide", or "DVR" fees or some other nonsense or restricted to just 1 per household.

I have a feeling $10/month is not the whole picture though. If it is, that is a spectacular price since right now it would be something like $800 to buy a Plus with lifetime which is a breakeven point of 80 months.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

moyekj said:


> Exactly. Seems like a no brainer to go all Roamios if monthly cost is the same. I'm sure it would come loaded with "additional outlet fees", "guide", or "DVR" fees or some other nonsense or restricted to just 1 per household.
> 
> I have a feeling $10/month is not the whole picture though. If it is, that is a spectacular price since right now it would be something like $800 to buy a Plus with lifetime which is a breakeven point of 80 months.


It must be a typo... I think the Mini fee is correct (expensive) and the Roamio fee is wrong.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> $10/month to lease the Plus seems reasonable, but then an additional $10/month for each Mini seems overpriced in comparison.


That is a steal compared to what most cable companies charge for a DVR. Typically a two tuner DVR is around $16 a month. To be able to lease a Roamio Plus for $10 is a great deal. That is even less than it costs formonthly TiVo service when you buy the Roamio yourself.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> That is a steal compared to what most cable companies charge for a DVR. Typically a two tuner DVR is around $16 a month. To be able to lease a Roamio Plus for $10 is a great deal. That is even less than it costs formonthly TiVo service when you buy the Roamio yourself.


There could be a separate DVR fee. That is how Charter does it anyways. So you pay X dollars to enable "dvr service" on your account and Y dollars per box.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

rainwater said:


> There could be a separate DVR fee. That is how Charter does it anyways. So you pay X dollars to enable "dvr service" on your account and Y dollars per box.


That's how TWC did it when I left them in 2007 or 2008. I was paying like $10.00 for an SA8300 DVR-enabled box, $7.00 for DVR Service and $0.xx for the remote control. I'm sure all have gone up since then.

It almost sounds like users will just pay an extra $10.00 to get the TiVo experience. So whatever they currently pay per month for standard Atlantic Broadband DVR capability they can use TiVo for that amount plus $10.00/mo.

"TiVo Service from Atlantic Broadband is included in our TiVo Double Play and TiVo Play bundles. For existing DVR customers, TiVo Service from Atlantic Broadband is just an additional $10. TiVo Minis are available for $9.99 per month."


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.atlanticbb.com/for-home/tv/tivo

http://www.fortmilltimes.com/2013/10/30/3060222/atlantic-broadband-is-first-to.html

*Bundle Pricing*
The TiVo service is built into Atlantic Broadband's new suite of Double and Triple Play Bundles at no extra charge, offering significantly more options and greater value than satellite and Telco providers can provide to include blazingly fast Internet speeds and unlimited local and long distance calling anywhere in U.S. With the new TiVo bundle, Atlantic Broadband customers will receive extra features like Whole Home HD, Home Networking Support and free movies and original series from providers like Starz and Encore. Bundle prices start as low as $99.99 per month. Existing Atlantic Broadband DVR customers can easily upgrade to the new TiVo Service for only $10 more per month.


----------



## Neil 420 (Apr 20, 2004)

I ordered the bundle yesterday. The installer is due Monday, tomorrow, morning. Here is my thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516277

The top tier triple play bundle in my neighborhood includes 75mbps internet, cable tv with the premium channels, landline phone, and what appears to be the Roamio Plus. They say it is the Tivo T6 with storage for up to 1,000 tv shows*. They also include a Tivo Mini for a second TV. All of that costs less than $160/mo for the first year with a $20/mo increase the second year and another $20/mo increase the third year, but I'm not obligated to stay with the service. I can cancel at anytime without penalty.

For my other TVs they have regular cable boxes w/o dvr or even premium channels. They charge $10/mo for the extra Minis. They say that retail Minis wont work on the system.

*EDIT: I checked the faq and they specify that the 1,000 tv shows are half hour. They also say 300 (half hour) HD tv shows. That makes it sound like the Roamio Plus, no the Pro.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That's a new one. 300 half hour HD shows.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

The retail minis won't work on the system because the cable company doesn't allow you to use your own account (at least with mediacom, from personal experience). So, you can't link your own boxes to the one from them.


From personal experience (again), and what I've read on these things with multiple providers, your best option is to grab the box on your own, get the cablecard from your company and go that way. These cable company boxes are a very dumbed down version, not including some of the pretty basic functions of a real TiVo box itself


----------



## Neil 420 (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I checked the AtlanticBB web site. Here is what they say:



> *What is the difference between retail TiVo Roamio and the TiVo T6 from Atlantic Broadband?*
> 
> The TiVo T6 from Atlantic Broadband is similar to the retail TiVo Roamio. The big benefit of the T6 DVR from Atlantic Broadband is that there is no upfront cost and that the T6 is fully integrated with Atlantic Broadband On Demand, bringing you the latest hit shows and movies. You also have the benefit of 24x7 technical support with Atlantic Broadband and should your T6 DVR fail to work, we will replace it.


http://www.atlanticbb.com/support/tivo


----------



## Neil 420 (Apr 20, 2004)

This is interesting too:



> * I already own another TiVo device can I link it to TiVo from Atlantic Broadband?*
> 
> Yes. Most TiVo devices that you bought at a store will work with the TiVo service from Atlantic Broadband. If your existing devices are not MoCA capable you may not be able to share recordings between your existing DVRs and the TiVo service from Atlantic Broadband.


When I spoke with the sales department to place my order, they told me that retail Mini's wont work.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

Be very, very careful , that's all I'm going to say.
Your cable company is (obviously) going to tell you what they want you to hear to get you to buy their product. Make sure you call them and verify that you can link to an existing TiVo account (if you already have one), because many have said that they can't.

What they aren't going to tell you you're most likely missing (at least with the Premiere boxes). This MAY vary from provider to provider, but it's far, far too common to just dismiss:

#1: Netflix is removed
#2: Hulu + is removed
#3: MLB.TV - removed
#4: Amazon - removed

If you use any of those, you may want to verify that your provider's box actually has those features


----------



## Neil 420 (Apr 20, 2004)

twhiting9275 said:


> Be very, very careful , that's all I'm going to say.
> Your cable company is (obviously) going to tell you what they want you to hear to get you to buy their product. Make sure you call them and verify that you can link to an existing TiVo account (if you already have one), because many have said that they can't.
> 
> What they aren't going to tell you you're most likely missing (at least with the Premiere boxes). This MAY vary from provider to provider, but it's far, far too common to just dismiss:
> ...


I think you are correct. I don't see any of those services on my Tivo. On the other hand, I get the AtlanticBB video on demand. In the past I was very unhappy with my AtlanticBB service, so I was hesitant to purchase equipment that would be useless if I switch to the competing TV services. My only other options are DirecTV, Dish, and U-verse. None of those work with the Tivo Roamio.

So far, it looks like Tivo combined with AtlanticBB is better than the alternatives. I haven't tried Dish yet, although I hear that the dvr will skip commercials automatically. That sounds nice. The U-verse bundle has some advantages too. I think I'll stick with this Tivo/ABB triple play for a year before I reevaluate the alternatives. September is a good time to make a change because that gives me the summer to catchup on watching all my recordings.


----------



## Neil 420 (Apr 20, 2004)

twhiting9275 said:


> ...Make sure you call them and verify that you can link to an existing TiVo account (if you already have one)...


What does that mean? Transferring a lifetime subscription? Mine expired when I cancelled DirecTV. I got my money's worth on that. It was only $200, I kept it 12 years and it was way ahead of the alternatives most of that time. For the last year and a half I used U-verse. It's nice to be back to Tivo. I always loved the Tuner Swap and the beeps.


----------



## Neil 420 (Apr 20, 2004)

BTW, I'm a little disappointed that I can't do Tuner Swap on the Mini.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

A good move for ABB, because I thought they had a very poor channel lineup when I had them ~3 years ago. If it wasn't for their monopoly I'd have switched to Comcast.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

Neil 420 said:


> What does that mean?


If you don't have another active TiVo sub, don't worry about it. Some do, and in those cases, from my own experiences, the devices can't talk to each other, since the CC locks you into their network.

If VOD is used all the tiime, then by all means, stick with your cable company's Tivo. However, I have found that buying a tivo outright from somewhere like Amazon, Tivo directly, etc, and getting cablecards from your provider works much better! Then again, I have 2 active Tivos and one in storage (will be reactivated this summer), so household streaming is kind of important, as are Netflix, Hulu, etc.


----------



## Neil 420 (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm not currently subscribed to Netflix nor Hulu. I have used vod several times. I have thought about buying a Roamio Pro for the extra storage space, but I don't want to get locked into my cable co.


----------

